# Tree Surgen Trapped in Tree



## Tim Gardner (Mar 19, 2003)

Here is the local newspaper artical of my brother's accident 13 years ago. The paper stated that he was with my father's tree service at the time but he was not. He was working for someone else. His boss is one of the climbers in the photo.


----------



## Tim Gardner (Mar 19, 2003)

The rest of the text.


----------



## Tim Gardner (Mar 19, 2003)

Picture 1


----------



## Tim Gardner (Mar 19, 2003)

Picture 2


----------



## Tim Gardner (Mar 19, 2003)

A few years after Rodney had his tree related accident he was involved in a car wreck and died. Next month will be 10 years since his death. 

Monday his daughter, my niece, was involved in a car wreck and was killed. She was 16 years old.

The truck on the left in the photo was Jessica's.


----------



## Jumper (Mar 19, 2003)

My sincere condolences to your family.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Mar 19, 2003)

I can't imagine the loss. Condolences to you and your loved ones.


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 19, 2003)

Tim, I don't know what to say. I'm sorry to hear about all the tragedy you have been experiencing over the past year. How is your sister-in-law handling it all? Was Jessica an only child? How did the accident happen, if you know?


----------



## Herkfe (Mar 19, 2003)

I am sorry to hear about your loss, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


Peter


----------



## Stumper (Mar 20, 2003)

I hurt for you Tim.


----------



## Tim Gardner (Mar 21, 2003)

Here is a picture of Jessica from 2000. She is the one on the back row, far left. Anyone recognize the tree in the background?


----------



## TREETX (Mar 22, 2003)

Cedra Deodora?

Sorry for your loss(es). This has been a rough year for you.


----------



## Tim Gardner (Mar 22, 2003)

Thank you Treetx. 

I was referring to that tree in particular as opposed to the species.


----------



## TREETX (Mar 22, 2003)

That is an amazing tree as I am sure she was an amazing girl. Where is the tree??


----------



## Tim Gardner (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by treeman82 _
> *Tim, I don't know what to say. I'm sorry to hear about all the tragedy you have been experiencing over the past year. How is your sister-in-law handling it all? Was Jessica an only child? How did the accident happen, if you know? *




2 killed, 2 injured in separate wrecks
By Dave Gustafson
The Sun News


CONWAY - Two people died on a rainy Monday afternoon in unrelated crashes that happened at nearly the same time about a mile apart just south of Conway.

The wrecks, which happened at 4 p.m., snarled rush-hour traffic each way on U.S. 501 Bypass and U.S. 501 Business, causing hours-long delays for some drivers.

Jessica Gardner, 16, of Conway, was driving a beige GMC Jimmy northbound on U.S. 501 Bypass near Savannah Bluff when she hydroplaned and crossed into southbound traffic, striking a green Isuzu Trooper driven by Johnny Hammett, 52, said Horry County Coroner Robert Edge and Trooper 1st Class Ashley Mew of the S.C. Highway Patrol.

The front portion of Gardner's vehicle caught fire and was extinguished.

Both were transported to Conway Medical Center after being freed by Horry County Fire Rescue personnel using the Jaws of Life.

Air bags in both vehicles were deployed, and items from the vehicles were scattered along the highway.



Crash victim dedicated, positive
Teen's vehicle hydroplaned on U.S. 501 Monday
By Kenneth Gailliard
The Sun News

Conway 16-year-old Jessica Gardner made a big impression on many people during her young life, according to those who knew her.

Jessica's friends said they remember her as an energetic, pleasant and positive person.

"She enjoyed life and liked to work," said Brent Bickett, a part owner at Captain's Table in Conway, where Jessica worked less than a year.

The Carolina Forest High School student was killed Monday in a wreck on U.S. 501 near the Savannah Bluff community.

Her sport utility vehicle hydroplaned while traveling north on U.S. 501 and crossed into the southbound lane, where it collided with another SUV. The other driver was not injured.

Jessica's crash was one of two traffic fatalities in the area Monday.

Laura Meek Dean, 38, of Loris, died that day in a wreck around the same time about a mile away.

Her relatives could not be reached Wednesday for comment.

Brent Bickett's father, Les Bickett, who also was Jessica's boss, said, "I was sick when the accident happened."

Jessica was expected to work at the Captain's Table the evening she died, he said.

He said he didn't usually hire 16-year-olds.

But Jessica was different.

"I thought they were too young," he said. "But she turned out to be the best server and worker."

He said customers always complimented Jessica about her work.

"She took care of her customers just like she took care of everything else," Les Bickett said.


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 22, 2003)

Tim, I feel for you.  It suprises me that the other driver wasn't injured from looking at the photo. Sounds like she was a really great kid. My heartfelt condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## treeguy347 (Mar 23, 2003)

Tim, I'm sorry to hear about Jessica. She sounds to have been a great person. 

Brandon


----------

